# No longer available for swap



## Drago (15 Mar 2021)

Trio KT-747L hifi tuner. Estimated early to mid 80s. Works perfectly, in very good condition.




Swap only for a full size CD deck of similar vintage. Must be working. Any quality make, Trio/Kenwood, Sony, Technics, etc. 

Willing to meet for a swap (I'm in sarf Midlands) or we could each post at our own expense.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2021)

No longer for swap. Ive picked up a Technics CD deck locally.


----------

